# Squash bugs are trying to take over.



## Buckshot00 (Jul 26, 2014)

Any tips on how to deal with squash bugs in the garden? These bastages are all over my squash and pumpkin plants.


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 26, 2014)

Sevin spray.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 26, 2014)

Sevin works great on them. We used to grow 6 acres of pumpkins on a bad year they would ruin the actual pumpkins also. Warm fall days during harvest was the worst time. It was tough because we had a pick your own, and dint want the field stinking like spray. Had to take care of them early.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## JB Weld (Jul 28, 2014)

This is the first year that that the squash bugs have not just hammered us. I did spray Sevin when the plants were young, but slacked off when it warmed up. I have had a batch of little song birds keeping my garden clean this year.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 31, 2014)

I had two hawks sitting on my garden fence posts this morning, so I guess the song birds are not gonna vist. lol


----------



## JB Weld (Aug 1, 2014)

Buckshot00 said:


> I had two hawks sitting on my garden fence posts this morning, so I guess the song birds are not gonna vist. lol



or any bunnies!


----------

